# What kind of weather is it where you are?



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

Cloudy and rainy. It's probably going to storm.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna chuck it down any minute

Oh English weather how crappy you are, its bloody July


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Looks like it's gonna chuck it down any minute
> 
> Oh English weather how crappy you are, its bloody July


Same here. Hurray for British weather. >>


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

Bright, sunny and cloudless. :)


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

Better than earlier/yesterday. I can actually see a blue sky and it isn't chucking it down and thundering. 

ilu england, marry me


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

Warm. Very warm. About 80 degrees Fahrenheit (27 C), which isn't too bad but this is actually a pretty cool day.

I hate where I live... cold ass winters, and warm-but-not-California-warm summers.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Hot.  Very, very hot and moist.  And in the winter, it's STILL 80 degrees Farenheit.

At least I don't have to deal with snow and cold and whatnot...


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

Cold and wet. Yay! The ground doesn't have huge cracks in it any more.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 8, 2008)

Hot and muggy. I hate this kind of weather. ( And I'm going to Mississippi in a day or 2, so imagine the happiness for seeing my father and having to deal with extreme heat. Yeah, if you were me, that would be an extremely bad combonation.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Frozen Weta said:


> Hot.  Very, very hot and moist.  And in the winter, it's STILL 80 degrees Farenheit.
> 
> At least I don't have to deal with snow and cold and whatnot...


Here too. I have the air conditioner on 24-7 or I will burn up. (I want snow, dammit! I can handle cold a lot better than this hot sweaty misery.) Very humid place. And in the afternoons, during the summers, it rains and thunders EVERY SINGLE DAY. Like, one minute the sun will be burning your skin off and the next, it starts thundering out of nowhere. I'm used to constant lightning, it doesn't bother me.

Yes, the climate here sucks.

EDIT: Oh look, it's the daily summer thunderstorm, just as expected. It's just started rumbling.


----------



## @lex (Jul 8, 2008)

I love rain and cold :<

Here, it's dusk...ing, and not a cloud in sight. Not so hot, at least.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 8, 2008)

It has been storming like all hell and there is a blackout every ten minutes.

Goddammit, extreme heat, you were so preferable to this :(


----------



## spaekle (Jul 8, 2008)

85 F (29 C), partly cloudy right now but apparently there'll be thunderstorms tonight. Oh joy.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

Really sunny. ;-; ARGH I'M NOT USED TO THE SUN LIGHT GO AWAYYYYY


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 8, 2008)

Bright and sunny and hot. ;A; DAMNIT WHY ARE ALL MY CLOTHES BLACK?! *grumble*


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

Where i am it's 31 degrees celsius and sunny with a few clouds.


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2008)

It's hot. And sunny. And smoky.
110 F later on in the day.
I'm glad we have air conditioning and a pool.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

It's been raining on and off most of today. Such is July weather in the UK (Devon especially).


----------



## spaekle (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, snap! The skies have darkened! :O 

It's gonna be a big one!


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys are lucky.  Its a drought down here.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 9, 2008)

It's pretty nice here. Nice and sunny, but not hot enough to roast someone alive.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a bit cloudy and warm.  That's all i know.  I was inside all day today.  So far.


----------



## H-land (Jul 9, 2008)

It's mostly sunny right now in Paris.


----------



## Flora (Jul 9, 2008)

Happy and sunny. ^^


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunny, but a bit cold. At times it's cold, at times it's warm. Basically, weird weather.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 9, 2008)

Sky is grey and cloudy all over, unlikely to rain or do anything for a while. Possibly the most boring weather ever, but at least it's lovely and cool :D


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 9, 2008)

Somewhat clear, and it's hazy right now.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 9, 2008)

Dark and gray and there's condensation all over my window. :o


----------



## Mirry (Jul 9, 2008)

It's bright and partly-cloudy where I am right now. Also a bit hot. (But for once it's not raining, omg!)


----------



## Minish (Jul 9, 2008)

Weird, actually. It was raining a little bit earlier today (has been miserable for days) and now it's like... there's no sky, cause it's just... white. D:

*looks out window* Okay, creepy. It's just... white. Really hoping that's just a huge layer of cloud coming to devour us all! :D


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Surprisingly sunny. Indiana weather is basically a weak version of England. It's been raining most of the summer over here. D:

But now it's really hot.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 9, 2008)

Currently, it's burning and humid outside, with the sun shining brightly like it's trying to kill us all. Not a good combination. It's alright inside the house though...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouring rain


----------



## Adnan (Jul 9, 2008)

It's freezing here. The temperature is dropping to -1 Celsius


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunny, but not too hot and it's not windy. :D

^ Jeez, I'm in Wellington... Glad I'm not living up there ._.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 9, 2008)

...Dark. That's not surprising given it's 1am. Uh... I can't see, but even though it was raining on and off most of today, I can't hear anything now.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing amazing.  Fairly sunny, couple clouds slowly making their way across the sky.  80 degrees Fahrenheit, no idea what that would be Celsius...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

The sun's setting and by now, the typical afternoon storm has well subsided. It's begining to get a little cooler, but not cool enough to turn off my AC.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Hot and it's not even sunny. It's 91 Fahrenheit where I live.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like it's...

bird shit. D:

Anyway ignoring what is ON my window -- fuck you I'm going to kill that little adjuhntsrie -- it's looks like it's about to rain. Well done, madre!


----------



## Kinova (Jul 10, 2008)

Uh, it's been chucking it down all day but now the sky's gone all yellow and grey and weird. D:

...probably means it's going to rain again. Woo.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

It's not raining.

Remarkably out of character for the English weather, even in the summertime.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Raining every. single. fucking. day here.

A thunderstorm every two days. Heck, just last night, I swore that, with how strong the wind was and how loud the thunder was AND how hard the rain was coming down, that a tornado was about to touch down. >.> Wouldn't surprise me. We have been getting tornado warnings once a week lately x.x

Currently, the sky is white and grey... As if taunting me... Saying, "You KNOW there is a huge ass cloud of doom behind me, right? Right? Because if not, then boy, are you EVER going to get fucked".

Doesn't help matters any that my big German Shepard/Golden Retriever is afraid of fucking thunder >.> He JUMPED on me last night. Heck, I think he weighs just as much, if not more, than me. x.x He was crushing my legs ;.;

I may love rain, but when it comes with the risk of a fucking tornado (and several HAVE touched down just a couple... Either miles or kilometres, I forget, outside of town), well...

Anybody in England want to trade? :D? Not sure if only England gets the ton of rain daily, or if it affects all of Britain


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunny. =)


----------



## Flora (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunny.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Sunny.


Tell me the general area where you live...

NOW. *shakes you*

Unless it's hot too, in which case never mind.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, here is the regular thunderstorm

Arylett Dawnsborough, do you live in Alberta? After all, there have been regular, almost daily storms here lately


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah, I live in the United States. The state I live in generally just has bad climate, we've gotten some pretty bad storms over the last few years.

Oh, here's the thunderstorm again! Listen to that rumble, ah, isn't it soothing?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Not when you have a huge dog that is afraid of thunder following you everywhere x.x


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

It's night here but the moon is nice and clear. Might go out with my telescope later on.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 11, 2008)

Storming. Fucking storming. Every day it's either raining or it's like 90 degrees and cloudless.

my god why do i have to live here ffffffffffff


----------



## surskitty (Jul 11, 2008)

weather.com says it's clear.  I haven't been outside all day or looked out any windows, so.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 11, 2008)

dark, cold, and full of bugs and drug dealers. :D

It's 1 AM exactly here you see, and I live in the crappiest town in BC. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark and cool, like it always is in the night. And the sky is clear with lots of pretty stars.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 11, 2008)

Cloudy, but not rainy. I expect it'll rain soon, however.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

As of lately, it's been fine weather.

But it is very, very cold. Jeezuz 8(


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 11, 2008)

Its cloudy. It looks like it will rain soon. T^T


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

Cloudy, It looks like were going to get a storm here.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 11, 2008)

Rain. -_- Typical British summer. *Nod* ¬_¬
The sun is coming out now, though...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 11, 2008)

It's warm, but raining on and off enough to not make it worth going outside. 

...not that I was planning to actually go outside anyway, but yeah.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 11, 2008)

Sunny and hot, but better than yesterday, when it stormed all day.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 11, 2008)

Sunny, warm, with some clouds. It's been raining a little recently, too.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 11, 2008)

Raining


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

in the morning from sunrise to about 1-5 it's sunny but the rest of the day it storms all day and most of the night.
and something like near-100 degree (Fahrenheit) when it's sunny, but the worst thunderstorms ever when the clouds are here D:

anyway Arylett that sound like where I live. Sucky South Carolina weather D:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

DD: I wish we had rain. It's hot as _Hell_ over here.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 11, 2008)

cloudy, looks like it's gonna rain :I


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

hells yes!
no blue in the sky; the clouds are thin enough to be light grey but thick enough so that i can't see the sun nor tell where it is.

epic dawn :3


----------



## Jolty (Jul 11, 2008)

Raining :|

I swear down, if it rains on the 19th, heads will roll


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 11, 2008)

wait nvm it's sunny now
lol britain


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

darn it isn't epic dawn :3 anymore D:

oh well it'll thunderstorm later.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

A bit cloudy. 13 *Dot*C (How do I make that little dot thingy?)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

> Raining :|
> 
> I swear down, if it rains on the 19th, heads will roll


Yeah. That's my birthday :P


----------



## CNiall (Jul 11, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> A bit cloudy. 13 *Dot*C (How do I make that little dot thingy?)


...that 'dot thingy' is the degree symbol (and I hope you haven't progressed past the equivalent of year six maths without knowing this) and you can pull it from the character map.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 11, 2008)

It's currently burning and sunny outside, but nice and mild in front of the computer.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

The daily thunderstorm is over; apparently a tree in our backyard was hit with lightning, which is weird because I saw it happen.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

It's warm, sunny, and there's puffy clouds!


----------



## Jolty (Jul 15, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> A bit cloudy. 13 *Dot*C (How do I make that little dot thingy?)


alt + 0176

Right now its sunny
hooray :D


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

Sunny and a bit warm, but it's cold in the house. It's a nice day to go out in a boat. The weather is a bit unpredictable here. For a couple of days it's sunny and beachy. Then a couple of days it's cold and rainy. It's a nice place to go on vacation nonetheless.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2008)

Cloudy. The wind's starting to blow a bit. I suspect it's time for the Daily Thunderstorm.


----------

